# Spritverbrauch Dolmoy 23 fisker 100 PS



## blassauge (1. September 2015)

Hallo. Ich bin gerade bei der Planung unseres Norwegenurlaubs. Nun wollte ich mal durchrechnen was da so finanziell zusammenkommt. Soweit ist alles klar. Was noch unbekannt ist, sind die zu erwartenden Spritkosten für unser Angelboot. Dabei hadelt es sich um folgendes:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gStZ-oOXqNI

Verbaut ist wohl ein 100PS 4 Takt Motor von Selva. Wir wollen mit 4 Mann aufs Boot. Nun ist die Frage mit welchem Verbrauch wir so bei einem 10 Stunden Ausflug benötigen. Angenommen ist ein durchschnittliches Fahrverhalten (also auch mal schneller, aber dann halt oft auch nur treibend).
Ich hoffe ihr könnt helfen.


----------



## Helle_1 (1. September 2015)

*AW: Spritverbrauch Dolmoy 23 fisker 100 PS*



blassauge schrieb:


> Hallo. Ich bin gerade bei der Planung unseres Norwegenurlaubs. Nun wollte ich mal durchrechnen was da so finanziell zusammenkommt. Soweit ist alles klar. Was noch unbekannt ist, sind die zu erwartenden Spritkosten für unser Angelboot. Dabei hadelt es sich um folgendes:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gStZ-oOXqNI
> 
> ...




Hallo,
hatte letzte Woche genau solch ein Boot. Motorisiert mit Selva 115 PS.Mit zwei Personen an Bord, ca. 15 Km rausgefahren und einige Driften und umsetzen an andere Stellen,sowie die Rückfahrt haben wir ca. 25 Liter verbraucht.


----------



## TR22 (1. September 2015)

*AW: Spritverbrauch Dolmoy 23 fisker 100 PS*

Hallo,
habe ein ähnliches Boot mit 115PS Yamaha.
Verbräuche ca.:
Tuckerfahrt bis 1000 U/min ca 3l/h
Gleitfahrt bei 35Km/h und ca 4200 U/min ca. 20l/h
Vollgas 50Km/h   5500 U/min  40 l/h

Könntest dir damit ja mal so ganz grob ausrechnen auf was für Kosten ihr damit kommt. Je nach Strecken die ihr halt fahren wollt.

Gruß


----------



## Dorschbremse (1. September 2015)

*AW: Spritverbrauch Dolmoy 23 fisker 100 PS*

Letztes Jahr war ich mit Honeyball in dieser Anlage - wir hatten ein 19ft Fisker mit 60PS und haben trotz viel Sucherei immer etwa einen Tank mit 22 Liter durchgekriegt - bei durchschnittlich vier bis fünf Stunden Ausfahrtzeit. 

Die mit den 23ft und 100 PS haben in der gleichen Zeit immer fast beide Tanks gelenzt. 
Falls bei Euch die Wetterlage passt und ihr den Ritt nach Örne oder aufs Weiße Pferd etc. wagen wollt,  sagt dem Guide bescheid - dann gibt der Euch zwei weitere Aussenbodertanks dazu. Ist besser  als Kanisterbetankung auf offener See.


----------



## blassauge (2. September 2015)

*AW: Spritverbrauch Dolmoy 23 fisker 100 PS*

Ist ja echt fett was da verbraucht wird. Da muss ich ja meine Gesamtkalulation ordentlich nach oben korrigieren. Bei der letzten Tour hatten wir 19ft Boote mit 50 PS und sind recht viel gefahren (weil keinen Fisch gefunden) und hatten am Tag nur 25l verballert (trotz teilweiser Raserei |supergri).

Bei Spritpreisen um die 2€ kann ich wohl pro Boot 60€ am Tag einplanen...oje...krass...aber muss ja 


Danke für die Infos


----------



## Tuempelteddy (2. September 2015)

*AW: Spritverbrauch Dolmoy 23 fisker 100 PS*

Hei Blassauge,

wenn ihr mit 4 Mann auf einem Boot fahrt und jeder sein Grödel mitnimmt, wird's mit 30l am Tag sehr eng. Wenn ich die "Vorposter" recht verstanden habe, waren sie nur zu zweit auf dem Boot.
Wir haben beim 19 Fuß und 70 PS zu zweit 'nen Tagesverbrauch von 20l -25l. Ich fahre aber gern etwas "zügig"! :g

Torsten


----------



## hxxnz_xttx (2. September 2015)

*AW: Spritverbrauch Dolmoy 23 fisker 100 PS*

Gerade bei größeren Außenbordern kann man den Spritverbrauch drastisch senken, wenn man folgende Grundregeln befolgt:
1. Motor bei allen Driften abschalten
2. Jegliche "Hans-Dampf-Übungen" just vor fun unterlassen.
3. Auf längeren Anfahrten den optimalen Drehzahlbereich des
   Motors nutzen, der liegt so etwa um die 3000U/min
4. Den Motor grundsätzlich verhalten warm fahren
5. Die Angeltouren über die Aufenthaltsdauer wegemäßig optimal planen

Ich komme z.B. mit einem 18 Boot und 60 PS in 14 Tagen mit ca 60 L Sprit aus. Auch eine Frage der Selbstbeherrschung.


----------



## eiswerner (2. September 2015)

*AW: Spritverbrauch Dolmoy 23 fisker 100 PS*

Wer sich solche Boote Mietet ist doch selbst schuld wenn der Taler fürs Tanken knapp wird.
da bin ich froh dass wir für 2 Wochen mit unserem Dieselkutter nur ca. 40 Liter brauchen und der liegt super im Wasser halt langsamer aber kein geschwappel wenn mal Wellengang ist,
und wir müssen auch nicht zum Oerne rausfahren. :m


----------



## blassauge (2. September 2015)

*AW: Spritverbrauch Dolmoy 23 fisker 100 PS*

Also ich habe nicht gesagt dass der Taler knapp wird. Mir geht es nur um die Planung, wieviel jeder Teilnehmer der Tour zahlen muss. Als "Organisator" bin ich ja in gewisser Weise verpflichet eine halbwegs akkurate und nachvollziehbare Kalkulation aufzustellen. Schließlich soll nicht erst vor Ort festgestellt werden, dass jeder nochmal 200€ draufpacken muss. 

Und zum Thema ...*"selbst schuld..."*: Die Boote waren nunmal im Mietobjekt inbegriffen...und mal ehrlich für so ein schmuckes Teil kann man auch mal was berappen...Spaß solls ja auch machen.

Danke noch für die Tipps zum Spritsparen. Bei den Driften ist der Motor bei den letzten Touren immer aus gewesen und wie die Bekloppten heizen wir ja auch nicht.

Wie auch immer werde ich da wohl noch etwas mehr € vorplanen. zurückzahlen kann man ja immer noch nach Rückkehr wenn was über bleibt.


----------



## Hasehern (2. September 2015)

*AW: Spritverbrauch Dolmoy 23 fisker 100 PS*

Wir sind im März 2016 in der Anlage. Mal schauen ob wir nen Öltanker vor Ort brauchen


----------



## Dorschbremse (2. September 2015)

*AW: Spritverbrauch Dolmoy 23 fisker 100 PS*

Der "Tanker " heißt Honza - ohne ihn geht's nicht.  Für die Tankstelle hat nur er nen Schlüssel :m


----------

